# [Q] Can't download bt notification.apk for u8 smartwatch



## djrman75 (Jun 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
Username: 123456
Password: 123456

However, when I attempt to go to that address, I keep getting the message (don't have permission). I can't get to the page to download the bt notification.apk.  Does anyone know where I can download it so I can use the watch? Or a solution?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Svnjn (Jul 4, 2014)

djrman75 said:


> I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
> In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
> Username: 123456
> Password: 123456
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I put the APK on MEGA for you 

Have fun with it!

https://mega.co.nz/#!FgwB2KJC!xCdt7QEhAiAbZsRz2ATa5POzO8NQO89xpj3_Cj2zdpM


----------



## patood5 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Help*

I already download the files that you sent me but it doesnt work 
What should i do
Can you help me 
Thank you


----------



## Svnjn (Aug 14, 2014)

patood5 said:


> I already download the files that you sent me but it doesnt work
> What should i do
> Can you help me
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have seriously no idea how to help.
You installed the APK? You pair the phone with the smartwatch?


----------



## nickavro (Aug 18, 2014)

*U8 messaging*

hey! 
With my U8 smart watch, every time i try opening the messaging folder (on the U8) it says "unfinished". 
would anyone be able to help me?


----------



## dantheman1024 (Aug 28, 2014)

nickavro said:


> hey!
> With my U8 smart watch, every time i try opening the messaging folder (on the U8) it says "unfinished".
> would anyone be able to help me?

Click to collapse



Im in the same boat. Also some of my apps work with it and some don't. I also can't block any of the apps even when i press the block button.


----------



## Frank26 (Sep 5, 2014)

*U8 smartwatch*



dantheman1024 said:


> Im in the same boat. Also some of my apps work with it and some don't. I also can't block any of the apps even when i press the block button.

Click to collapse



Just reiceved my U8 smartwatch. Problem is, it will not pair with bluetooth to my android smartphone or phablet. The same code appears on both devices but will connect. Who has the same problem and a solution for this?
Best regards.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




dantheman1024 said:


> Im in the same boat. Also some of my apps work with it and some don't. I also can't block any of the apps even when i press the block button.

Click to collapse



In my last quote must read; will not connect!


----------



## Ewdekler (Sep 10, 2014)

*Bluetooth pairing smartwatch ti Iphone 5S*



Frank26 said:


> Just reiceved my U8 smartwatch. Problem is, it will not pair with bluetooth to my android smartphone or phablet. The same code appears on both devices but will connect. Who has the same problem and a solution for this?
> Best regards.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem and after a reset (small hole in bottom of watch with paperclip) paring went fine.
Best regards, Emile


----------



## drewsands (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pairing has to done on both devices (watch and phone)*



Ewdekler said:


> I had the same problem and after a reset (small hole in bottom of watch with paperclip) paring went fine.
> Best regards, Emile

Click to collapse



Pairing has to done on both devices (watch and phone)


----------



## Elegyjay (Sep 28, 2014)

*Uwatch download*

In the original message, you forgot to say the *ftp* part when they said to go to, it is very important.  After that, it will prompt for the user ID and password.  _THEN_ you have to click on the version of the watch you have and on the file with the extension .apk and allow the download.  Then, one last step, to install it, use the File Manager app to locate it in the Download folder and click on that - this should allow you to start an installer.  You may have to change the settings to allow installing from a source other than Google Play.  My LG Android re-initialized and I had to re-install the notifier.


----------



## TNSMANI (Sep 30, 2014)

i have a Nexus 4 with stock Kitkat 4.4.4. I have installed the apk. All functions work except camera. 
When I click the camera icon on the watch, my camera opens on the phone. But when I click the watch for a photo, though a shutter release sound is heard in the watch and the photo is displayed in the watch, my phone says, "Sorry, apk exception, will exit" and closes. The photo is nowhere found on the phone. The photo is not saved on the watch also.
After this the watch displays a message asking me to install the btnotifier in the phone. And subsequent to this, the music, camera and messages all display the same message. Before accessing the camera, all of them were working.
What am I doing wrong? Do I have to disable the options (phone audio and media audio) in bluetooth in the phone?
Anyone face this issue?


----------



## flybot1050 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have the same issue,  with a Samsung S5, except it just randomly disconnects from Bluetooth and i get the error "Sorry, apk exception, will exit" i then need to reconnect for btnotifier to start again , kinda annoying and defeats the fact of having the watch in the 1st place,

Anybody have any ideas what might be causing the issue?

Thanks in advance  :good:


----------



## TNSMANI (Oct 22, 2014)

That btnotification is crap. I have switched over to Smartwatch by rwatch. It is available in Playstore. It is very smooth and has no issues.
Try this.


----------



## denys777 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ewdekler said:


> I had the same problem and after a reset (small hole in bottom of watch with paperclip) paring went fine.
> Best regards, Emile

Click to collapse



So when it says pairing, all you have to do is press the first bottom button. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## scottc25 (Nov 1, 2014)

*u8 smart watch connection failer*



Frank26 said:


> Just reiceved my U8 smartwatch. Problem is, it will not pair with bluetooth to my android smartphone or phablet. The same code appears on both devices but will connect. Who has the same problem and a solution for this?
> Best regards.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



hi i had the same issue but after pressing buttons on phone and watch found that if you press the menu button on the watch after you have clicked OK on the phone when pairing number comes up it pairs. hope this helps.


----------



## androskyriacou (Dec 24, 2014)

*for lollipop users*

for those trying to use the watch with lollipop, i found this app and its the only one working until now 
go to play store and search for smartwatchbt4.0


----------



## Pyrosfx (Dec 27, 2014)

I had real trouble with getting this to work under Lollipop on a Nexus 4, tried several versions og BTNotification etc.   

In the end I've used the version at   bit.ly/1xs6yoKIts a Pro version ,  it installs Smartwatch,  It now actually dials out, captures pictures to watch... and controls music..  It gives a choice of front and rear camera , but both options use the rear camaera.    In my case Google Music needs to have been opened , before the music option operates.   But it does better than any other version I've found.    The annoying install BTNotification  response has disappeared.

It dialed out , but I had to use the phone to end call.  Still not perfect but it functions.


----------



## Biddylek (Dec 31, 2014)

*How about U9?*



androskyriacou said:


> for those trying to use the watch with lollipop, i found this app and its the only one working until now
> go to play store and search for smartwatchbt4.0

Click to collapse



It connected app, but not bind  with U9. Data not transfer to Nexus4. Do you have any suggestion? Please help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## spralexx (Jan 1, 2015)

*lolipop working app*

i found this "com.galapad.btnotification" app working for me with my U8 and lolipop 5.0.1 on nexus 5. 
working: camara, music, notifications.


----------



## guy1a (Jan 15, 2015)

spralexx said:


> i found this "com.galapad.btnotification" app working for me with my U8 and lolipop 5.0.1 on nexus 5.
> working: camara, music, notifications.

Click to collapse



bless you !


----------



## djrman75 (Jun 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
Username: 123456
Password: 123456

However, when I attempt to go to that address, I keep getting the message (don't have permission). I can't get to the page to download the bt notification.apk.  Does anyone know where I can download it so I can use the watch? Or a solution?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## DJMachox (Jan 17, 2015)

spralexx said:


> i found this "com.galapad.btnotification" app working for me with my u8 and lolipop 5.0.1 on nexus 5.
> Working: Camara, music, notifications.

Click to collapse



*bless you man. * My Nexus 5 run Lollipop 5.0.1 works with this app.


----------



## rjuds82 (Jan 23, 2015)

djrman75 said:


> I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
> In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
> Username: 123456
> Password: 123456
> ...

Click to collapse



The very first reply should have been that apk files are for Android.  You CANNOT install an APK on an Iphone.


----------



## PFlat2 (Feb 9, 2015)

*smartwatchbt4.0*



androskyriacou said:


> for those trying to use the watch with lollipop, i found this app and its the only one working until now
> go to play store and search for smartwatchbt4.0

Click to collapse



this worked for me! thanks!


----------



## zokizok (Feb 13, 2015)

*HI smartwatch GV08 and lolipop apk doesnt work*

hello gys i need help please yesterday i have updatetd my HTC m8 to lolipop it is an oficial version not rooted and i have probleming tconect with o my smatrtwatch gv 08 sorry apk exeption it will be close. If anyone realy know hot to find asolution with these please help send me message.


----------



## gjduk (Mar 10, 2015)

androskyriacou said:


> for those trying to use the watch with lollipop, i found this app and its the only one working until now
> go to play store and search for smartwatchbt4.0

Click to collapse



found this works with the zgpax s29 as well so I now have notifications on nexus 4 lollipop


----------



## xasomerhs (Mar 25, 2015)

*Please help !!!!!!!!!*

i ve got from yesterday a u8 watch
i used NEXUS 6 with lollipop 5.1 (* new )
the only btnotification that work most fine is rwatch on google play. all works fine the only little problem but so stupid is that when i am going to accept one call when i press the green accept button on watch  the call open but the voice goise to my phone and not to my watch. then must go to phone chose phone voice and then chose again bluetooth voice and comes to watch.
the strange is tha same times accept a call and all working fine . i see that happen if i click green button to exhacly 2 or 3 second of watch calling sound. 
i use all btnotifications and do all the same . rwatch works fine to all others functions. camera notificasion calling ( out ) music e.t.c.
is anyone here with same problem? 
the only think that i dont do until now is to reset it from hole under the watch.
but the problem is lollipop.


----------



## So_ice_cold (Mar 27, 2015)

*Lg g3 & gv 08*

After the 5.0 update i have been searching for a BT notifier.  Nothing works.  Rwatch, bt 4.0 and Smartwatch.


----------



## xasomerhs (Mar 28, 2015)

So_ice_cold said:


> After the 5.0 update i have been searching for a BT notifier.  Nothing works.  Rwatch, bt 4.0 and Smartwatch.

Click to collapse



this works fine.

only the issues from my post for incoming calls and front ups up down camera. 
just tell me if works you too.
we want lollipop fix incamming senting voice

pm to sent you link of my drive to download my smart watch apk that works


----------



## So_ice_cold (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok can you send me the link???


----------



## xasomerhs (Mar 28, 2015)

So_ice_cold said:


> Ok can you send me the link???

Click to collapse



WORKS AND I AM HUPPY TO HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! as i said only check issues on my up post

(( i ve got from yesterday a u8 watch
i used NEXUS 6 with lollipop 5.1 (* new )
the only btnotification that work most fine is rwatch on google play. all works fine the only little problem but so stupid is that when i am going to accept one call when i press the green accept button on watch the call open but the voice goise to my phone and not to my watch. then must go to phone chose phone voice and then chose again bluetooth voice and comes to watch.
the strange is tha same times accept a call and all working fine . i see that happen if i click green button to exhacly 2 or 3 second of watch calling sound. 
i use all btnotifications and do all the same . rwatch works fine to all others functions. camera notificasion calling ( out ) music e.t.c.
is anyone here with same problem? 
the only think that i dont do until now is to reset it from hole under the watch.
but the problem is lollipop ))

i am waiting for you if you have same issues . 

(((((((Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i forgot. on ledt bar  have about. click it and take update . i hope that will update it again soon to fix camera and incoming .)


************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************FOR ALL OTHERS HERE . I SAY RWATCH.APK , BECAUSE AS RWATCH SHOWING ME ON PLAYSTORE ON MY INSTALLING APKS. BUT IS DOWNLOADING FROM SITE OF MY WATCH SELLER.  HAVE OTHER SKIN AND WORKS IF ANYONE WANT IT P.M AS MY FRIEND HERE***************************************************************************************************************************************************** *********************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## jees125 (Apr 4, 2015)

try Smartwear guys. work on cm12 redmi 1s
search on PS smartwear by galapad tech V14.12.17


----------



## joseN4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the suggession ... 

smartwear by galapad  , works perfect for me 
Nexus 4 with Liquid smooth custom rom [5.1] and U8 watch
happy ... :laugh:


----------



## Jrandiny (Apr 8, 2015)

*Question on notification*

Hello, i wanted to ask about the notification feature on this watch.
Can it show the content of the notification or just the title?
(for example : The content of message in whatsapp)


----------



## TNSMANI (Apr 9, 2015)

I have no idea about Whatsapp messages since i don't use it, but text/SMS can be opened on the watch to read the message.


----------



## joseN4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Jrandiny said:


> Hello, i wanted to ask about the notification feature on this watch.
> Can it show the content of the notification or just the title?
> (for example : The content of message in whatsapp)

Click to collapse



yes.. u get them


----------



## Jrandiny (Apr 17, 2015)

*thank you*



joseN4 said:


> yes.. u get them

Click to collapse



Ok thanks


----------



## Leobold (Apr 17, 2015)

*Voice goes to phone and not to watch.*

Hi All
I have the same problem (described below) on my Samsung Gt s5300 pocket. When I make an active call everything works fine, but when accepting a call by pressing the green button on the U8 watch , the audio/voice comes out of the phone and not the watch.
I tried this on another Samsung , the GT s6500D,  also equipped with Android 2.3.6. 
and there is no problem accepting the call. So is something wrong with the GT s 5300
hardware ?? I think the BT versions are the same, so are the settings.
All advise will be welcome.
Leobold 

PS for me Smartwear works the best on all my phones 










xasomerhs said:


> i ve got from yesterday a u8 watch
> i used NEXUS 6 with lollipop 5.1 (* new )
> the only btnotification that work most fine is rwatch on google play. all works fine the only little problem but so stupid is that when i am going to accept one call when i press the green accept button on watch  the call open but the voice goise to my phone and not to my watch. then must go to phone chose phone voice and then chose again bluetooth voice and comes to watch.
> the strange is tha same times accept a call and all working fine . i see that happen if i click green button to exhacly 2 or 3 second of watch calling sound.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## warface (May 13, 2015)

jees125 said:


> try Smartwear guys. work on cm12 redmi 1s
> search on PS smartwear by galapad tech V14.12.17

Click to collapse



Works great for me too.  Xperia Z3, latest stock 5.0.2.

Only one I could find that allowed all notifications, camera etc.


----------



## TheMaskaras (May 22, 2015)

*U8 Smartwatch doesnt work on iphone*



djrman75 said:


> I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
> In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
> Username: 123456
> Password: 123456
> ...

Click to collapse



The smartwatch u8 only works 100% on Android phones, on your iphone most of the functions wont work. It´s just the way it is.
If you try it on an Android phone you will see what I mean.


----------



## mightiemo (Jun 20, 2015)

rjuds82 said:


> The very first reply should have been that apk files are for Android.  You CANNOT install an APK on an Iphone.

Click to collapse




I have just purchased a SMART WATCH and sync to iPhone 5 but only thing that works is phone calls, I can not get notifications or messages
There was a QC scan and weblink in the manual but I can not find any applications that will work

I have read there is nothing that will connect an iPhone but is that true and will that ever change?


----------



## djrman75 (Jun 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
Username: 123456
Password: 123456

However, when I attempt to go to that address, I keep getting the message (don't have permission). I can't get to the page to download the bt notification.apk.  Does anyone know where I can download it so I can use the watch? Or a solution?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## J3fr333 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, I've just read this entire thread looking for help. I have a U8 watch by Soyan and a G3 on 5.0.1 Lollipop, stock. I can use most of the apps mentioned here and the phone will pair with the watch, and the watch will "ring" when there is a new text, etc., but no VISUAL notification shows up on the watch, unless you go into the menu of the watch and look for the text message there. I find that completely useless, as it is easier just to pull my phone out of my pocket that it is to try to look into the menu of this watch. Is that all this watch does? Or does anybody actually see a visual "heads up" type of display on the watch when they get a new notification? And if anyone has any advice about what to do to make this work with my phone and software version, please share. Thanks!


----------



## marshhhh (Aug 13, 2015)

*Solution to '' sorry apk exception will be exit u8''*

Hey Everyone, 

I had same problem and i installed every Apps by rwatch one by one and finally Apps named SMARTWATCH  worked for me ( Htc One M7, 5.0.1). I suggest everyone to install all Apps by rwatch *one by one*. One of them will probably works for your smartphone. Following are the Apps by rwatch
1) BTNotification
2) SmartWatchBT  4.0.apk
3) RWATCH
4) SMARTWATCH
5) Craig Smart Watch
6) SmartBlue
7) Craig SmartWatch ( Its different to 5th one )

I hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## Dana0805 (Sep 2, 2015)

Where did you fond mega


----------



## PradTheBomb (Sep 24, 2015)

*Help me!*

I've got the u8 smartwatch and the Bluetooth notifier app but its not working. My watch says "please install BT Notice app in remote device." Help! It's paired and everything. My flex 2 even says it


----------



## maxtabz (Sep 24, 2015)

i received my U8 smart watch, but I can't use my messaging, notice, camera... it always says that " bt notifier needs to connect" what does it means? I already downloaded the bt notifier/notice..can you help?


----------



## Gina Jeanette (Oct 1, 2015)

And what is our user name for this because it's nothing I've entered...
 is there a general code?


----------



## leap_ahead (Oct 7, 2015)

Guys this app work on lollipop : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtk.btnotifications1&hl=en


----------



## brendan1957 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice and simple then....don't think its worth the bother


----------



## camoflage (Oct 31, 2015)

Excelent advise. 
I was tire of trying all the other APK'S
Thanks!


----------



## SGR1231 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi there,anybody find a solution for ios members ? I have a iphone 6 with a dz09,but most of functions are based on BT Notifier...i can find a good program on appstore compatible with my gear...PLS HELP and recomand me what program i sould use form appstore, to have the all functions avabile (push msg,find phone,etc. ) ! THX!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2016)

*HELPPP*



Svnjn said:


> Hi, I put the APK on MEGA for you
> 
> Have fun with it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## abuvipin (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone found a software which works on Android M 6.0? 
I have tried around 25 apps from playstore and other forums. None of them works, all of them throws errors - in typical Chinese English!
"Sorry, apk exception"
"Smart watch no connect"
"Install BT Notifier"

I am fed up...


----------



## Thuatha (Jan 21, 2016)

abuvipin said:


> Anyone found a software which works on Android M 6.0?
> I have tried around 25 apps from playstore and other forums. None of them works, all of them throws errors - in typical Chinese English!
> "Sorry, apk exception"
> "Smart watch no connect"
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm'd you link


----------



## Pattee88 (Jan 28, 2016)

abuvipin said:


> Anyone found a software which works on Android M 6.0?
> I have tried around 25 apps from playstore and other forums. None of them works, all of them throws errors - in typical Chinese English!
> "Sorry, apk exception"
> "Smart watch no connect"
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my eBay special u8 smart watch just before new year's and intended to wear it at work (I'm a mechanic by day so didn't want an expensive watch to ruin) anyway, I have (until tonight) been unable to access my messages etc only have I been able to make and receive calls on my watch. I was getting errors like
"Sorry, apk exception"
"Smart watch no connect"
"Install BT Notifier"

The only process I could do was to go through and test every app produced by developer rwatch individually. This meant hours of installing, testing connection then uninstalling when it didn't work. I now however have found one that works 100% with no error so far *touches wood* 

Link to app store is blocked because I'm a new user so you'll need to search it yourself unfortunately. 

App is called "Craig Smartwatch"

Hopefully you can find it because admin restrictions on new accounts won't even let me post a picture let along a useful download link until I have successfully made several helpful posts............ catch 22, can't help people properly wiithout sharing the link but can't share the link without helping people first........ morons


Successfully working with u8 smart watch (eBay) and HTC One m8 with Android 6.12.980.5 cl663331 and kernel version [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT with HTC sense version 7.0

I sincerely hope this helps you all as it literally took me several hours to test countless apps out, the stress of which has not been helped by the new account limitations preventing me from posting the actual link to the app so everyone with this issue can finally solve it.......

Instructions
Turn your Bluetooth off on your phone (best if your watch is already paired) 

Download and install app as per link above

Give it details to register for login (this is for the fitness tracking side of things. I am confident my details are still on my phone, it is just to create an account and keep track of your fitness goals etc.)

Choose what apps to sync notifications from. 

Turn Bluetooth back on and connect watch on Bluetooth

Your watch should notify you when it's connected and you will start to receive notifications on your watch from your approved apps. 



One thing that does disappoint me about this watch is the inability to reply to text messages from the watch, you can however read texts and then call the sender from the watch so that's OK I guess. 

Hope this little guide helps. Admin please feel free to move or duplicate this post anywhere it is needed by members. I'll be happy to provide the link to admin so they can post it on my behalf of someone wants to contact me via pm (unless of course sending pm is also a blocked function for new member in which case all this time posting this guide will be a complete waste)

Cheers
Pat :laugh:


----------



## dssking (Feb 15, 2016)

Pattee88, thank you. It was a great help.  I tried all of the apps i could find before i became frustrated.
Thanks
Vijay


----------



## KURTSARFO (Feb 26, 2016)

If you are having problems with connections try reset on the u8 watch. It will work


----------



## abuvipin (Mar 1, 2016)

Finally got a notifier app that works - 'OXO Notification" from playstore works with my U8 clone & Android Marshmallow!
Now need to find supporting apps for health etal... any suggestions?


----------



## Stillgood (Mar 3, 2016)

Omg. Thank you thank you thank you! Been looking for hours and this is the only one that has worked!


----------



## batista7190 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Fix for U8 BT notifier app*

Ok I installed the BT notifier 1.3.19 version. The other BT app didnt work so make sure you install the 1.3.19 version one. Once installed i unchecked notification push. Then i paired my watch with my phone. Then go back into BT app and make sure the notification push stays unchecked. 

I think there is a conflict between the android push service and the BT app push service or something but this way works.

My watch now works like a charm.


----------



## layeeq4u (May 11, 2016)

What is The default password for U8 smartwatch?... please help


----------



## djrman75 (Jun 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a u8 smartwatch.  I have a iphone 5.  The problem I'm having is that I can't download the bt notification.apk
In instructions, it states to go  ://211.144.196.251
Username: 123456
Password: 123456

However, when I attempt to go to that address, I keep getting the message (don't have permission). I can't get to the page to download the bt notification.apk.  Does anyone know where I can download it so I can use the watch? Or a solution?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## saquib86 (Jun 7, 2016)

patood5 said:


> I already download the files that you sent me but it doesnt work
> What should i do
> Can you help me
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Try installing following apps from google play.
1. Bluetooth Notify(Free): it will show list of BT device select yours.
2. Bluetooth smartwatch helper
3.BT notification: go to accessibility ans switch ON BT notification.

And you are ready to use your U8 smartwatch 

If it works like it


----------



## gregorywest (Aug 17, 2016)

*How do you mean pairing much be done on both?*



drewsands said:


> Pairing has to done on both devices (watch and phone)

Click to collapse



I see how I pair the watch to the tablet (on the tablet)   How do I do the other way around?   I can not see anything to get the watch to pair up with my tablet.   Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## krouri (Dec 6, 2016)

saquib86 said:


> Try installing following apps from google play.
> 1. Bluetooth Notify(Free): it will show list of BT device select yours.
> 2. Bluetooth smartwatch helper
> 3.BT notification: go to accessibility ans switch ON BT notification.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok so the app says u80 connected under bluetooth norify. But when i go to the watch it still says need to install BTnorifier. I am on cm14 noigat 7.1. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

